# My Fake FianceOMG



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG, i am so watching this.. I cant believe Joey Lawrence is in it! I had SUCH a huge crush on him when he was on Blossom, i freakin loved that show


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Cooool. I love Melissa Joan Hart and haven't seen her do much since Sabrina lol


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 27, 2009)

I had such a HUGE HUGE HUGE crush on joey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





abc family comes up with great shows, remember Au Pair?


----------



## nebbish (Mar 30, 2009)

I looove Joey Lawrence. 
& the middle brother... what was his name? He was on Boy Meets World... LOVE HIM.
This movie looks cute & I don't usually do the whole made-for-TV movie thing.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I had such a HUGE HUGE HUGE crush on joey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




abc family comes up with great shows, remember Au Pair?_

 
I know their original movies are always so cute!

I think that Melissa Joan Hart and Joey Lawrence might have been my two favorite actors growing up, i cant believe they are a couple in this, i am SO excited, haha... two weeks from sunday!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: My Fake Fiance*

yay its finally coming on this sunday! cant wait to see Joey!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 18, 2009)

one more day!!! Joey still looks so hot, I love the haircut on him.


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 18, 2009)

aww, i'm sooo gonna watch this i am a huge fan of sabrina but i'm happy melissa is still acting.


----------



## kimberlane (May 3, 2009)

I thought this movie was so cute. I love MJH and joey lawrence. She's been acting though. I know she sis an ABC movie last year for christmas with Mario Lopez. It was actually kinda the same storyline except it was a fake boyfriend. Also it wasn't the middle lawrence brother that played in boy meets world if you are talkin bout the guy that plays shawn. I had a crush on both though.


----------

